# Treating Nucs with Apiguard



## Tuttle (Jul 4, 2009)

Well it's not a Nuc actually it's a 10 Frame deep hive with 5 frames full of bees and 2 drawn and 2 foundation but the amount of bees would be about a 5 frame Nuc. 

The mite infestation is bad on this hive, how much apiguard would you reccomend applying to this hive I am afraid using a whole can would damage all the brood and I am afraid not putting enough will let the mites take over. It's kind of a double edged sword situtation anyone have any thoughts, I'm going to have to treat tommorrow it's that bad. Any thoughts would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## UV Bee (Oct 7, 2009)

My understanding of apiguard is that you can put half a treatment (25g) in small (Nuc-sized) hives. Keep an eye on the hive and make sure to treat a second time. I have heard of some beekeepers putting in a smaller amount and applying Apiguard more often. Ultimately, the idea is to keep enough of the active ingredient (thymol) in the hive for a long enough period of time to kill the mites for multiple generations. Ideally, this would take care of your mite infestation. 

Hope this helps


----------

